# Hand plane cabinet



## afx (Feb 5, 2010)

Almost finished (sans actual finish) my cabinet display for my hand planes. I figured when I hit 10 of them it was time to build something for them. I just ordered a No 92 shoulder plane to add to it as well. 









Anywho, I was worried about building a cabinet that was 7 inches deep so I bought a bunch of these little cupboard locks on Amazon for $2 each and mounted them so the lock plunger keeps the plane from falling forward. A twist of the knob and it comes right out willy nilly. 










I'll be adding the rest of the locks and planes tonight.


----------



## Paul_R (Nov 26, 2014)

Nice I like it!


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

That's a cool idea


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

Those locks are a great idea.


----------



## patternboy (Nov 21, 2013)

Any problems with damaging the japanning?


----------



## afx (Feb 5, 2010)

patternboy said:


> Any problems with damaging the japanning?


Highly unlikely, It just rests on the tab, when you push it in it barely rubs the metal. I'd think it would take several thousand attempts before it scratched it.


----------

